# military grade search lights brands



## mega_lumens (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm interested in learning about military type search lights and brands that produce them. I'm not talking about hand held, portable HID spotlights operated on batteries, I mean those huge search lights you see on naval ships and guard towers. I'm curious to know what type of range they are capable to produce and who makes these type of lights. Are these type of lights "stuck" in terms of tech innovation or have they been progressing just as fast as handheld flashlight/spotlight market? If threads exist on this subject I'd appreciate if you help me find them. Thanks


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 29, 2012)

well, as far as brands IDK, but i do know that most of the lights found on Destroyers, carriers and coast guard cutters are anywhere between 1200 and 12000 watt short arc xenon lamps, usually with servo controls and IR filters for night illumination. some are hand operated with hydraulic assist as well. they very in range from 1/2 mile to over 2 mile visibility with binoculars.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 29, 2012)

This could be a great thread. I would love to see some pics and specs for huge beasts like that, too. I have always been interested in the monsters that BVH has or has had. I just love high power stuff.


----------



## Megaray USA (Feb 23, 2012)

Megaray developed a border security spot light, MR4300. It uses a 300w short arc xenon with an illumination range of 5km (3 miles). The light controls can be operated remotely via computer network (spot/flood, IR Filter, High/Low/Strobe/off), or with the control box that comes with it to operate on site. For the amount of light that it throws downrange it is surprisingly compact and light. I'm new to the forum and don't know how to post pictures, but you can PM or email me to see what it looks like.


----------



## get-lit (Feb 23, 2012)

Just googled images for "battleship searchlight". Some great pics. Yahoo has some too, including a vintage photo with a woman sitting in one.


----------



## BVH (Mar 6, 2012)

Dumb question removed.


----------



## mega_lumens (Apr 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Mine are 175W Short Arc Xenon and can project 3KM. Pateneted optical system based on Galilean telescope. Megary is what you need. Who needs large when handheld or our Vesile mounted ones can do as well as the quoted ones above. I have a 5km range 300 watt unit also.
> 
> [email protected], search no further.



The military would surely opt for smaller searchlights if they offered same capabilities, no?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Apr 15, 2013)

It all depends on what you want to see. Megaray makes amazing light needles. Sometimes you need that light intensity in a large area (Say, to find a wrecked ship in a storm). Then you simply need bigger lumens to adequately light a large area.


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 15, 2013)

AnAppleSnail said:


> It all depends on what you want to see. Megaray makes amazing light needles. Sometimes you need that light intensity in a large area (Say, to find a wrecked ship in a storm). Then you simply need bigger lumens to adequately light a large area.



True Dat.

There's a problem trying to find things with too small a spot of light, in that trying to search an ocean through the equivalent of looking through a paper towel tube is tough enough, but, add that the military also needs the light to be able to withstand severe weathering and shock, impact, etc, in potential combat scenarios. That means that the specifications for a search light mounted on the deck of a battleship - even if the light beam sent out there was the same as a civilian version, would require construction details and hardening etc, that would be cost prohibitive, change the weight/form factor, and, typically not be required/desirable at the resultant price point for a civilian search light.


----------



## Echo63 (Apr 15, 2013)

i believe the Maxabeam is built to Mil Specs - there is a .50 cal mount version, and RS232 controlled version to be used with LRAD systems, or video camera mounts (there is pics up on their site of these other applications)

it truly is a "light needle" though - manufacturer says 2 miles - i have tested to a kilometre (approx 1000 yards) - see beamshot below





its a handheld light though (remember the light the girl grabs from the trunk in Jurassic park - thats a Maxabeam) and is no where near the output of some of the tank lights, or blackhawk "targeting" lights that members on here have


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 15, 2013)

Mil-Specs are not the same as each other, IE: The spec to weather storms on a battleship deck will be different than for a portable 50 cal, etc.

Some specs just describe the time it takes to rust, some the ability to withstand certain loads, etc...

For example, how long can a maxabeam remain underwater?



That said, the cost/formfactors to make a light meet say battle ship specs may make it unsuitable for private use...just like a bunk in a submarine might be "Mil-Spec", but potentially less comfortable to sleep on than say a civilian mattress/box spring or memory foam, etc, bed.


----------



## Echo63 (Apr 15, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> Mil-Specs are not the same as each other, IE: The spec to weather storms on a battleship deck will be different than for a portable 50 cal, etc.
> 
> Some specs just describe the time it takes to rust, some the ability to withstand certain loads, etc...
> 
> ...



A standard MB won't work underwater 
and I don't know which specs it meets.

But there is a version with a waterproof housing, and one that is designed to be mounted on a .50 cal, and one that is designed to be remotely operated, in conjunction with a video camera, or LRAD, as part of a security system


----------



## get-lit (Apr 16, 2013)

Two primary classifications that the military requires for various operations are the IP rating and a rating of EMI/RFI interference. These all need to be at levels to meet the intended operation. EMI is accomplished with electrical filtering, and RFI is accomplished with electromagnetic shielding and electromagnetic absorption. The specific components used on the military version of the MaxaBeam are military certified and cost about triple the non mil-spec components. For instance, I recognize the switches on the remote control pad, manufactured by Otto Controls they cost over $100 alone. If the OP is asking specifically about mil-spec lights, with equivalent levels of performance expect the overall cost to at least double if not triple.


----------



## rhodiuman (Apr 24, 2013)

Check here:
http://carlislefinch.com/content/military-products
http://www.tranberg.com/products.asp?C=177&iMin=14&m=
http://www.seematz.de/
http://www.ibak-marine.de/
http://www.wiska.de/eng/116,high-performance-earchlights-halogen.html
http://glamox.com/gmo/products/xenon-searchlight


----------



## idleprocess (Apr 24, 2013)

Echo63 said:


> its a handheld light though (remember the light the girl grabs from the trunk in Jurassic park - thats a Maxabeam) and is no where near the output of some of the tank lights, or blackhawk "targeting" lights that members on here have



Almost _every_ Hollywood film featuring a handheld spotlight features a Maxabeam.


----------



## Echo63 (Apr 25, 2013)

idleprocess said:


> Almost _every_ Hollywood film featuring a handheld spotlight features a Maxabeam.


True - but i cant think of any others.
its probably the most featured light in movies/TV - although the SF M series lights (M4 and M6) woukd probably be a close second

the Maxabeam is probably used just because its beam shows up so well, even in brighter environments


----------



## mega_lumens (Apr 25, 2013)

rhodiuman said:


> Check here:
> http://carlislefinch.com/content/military-products
> http://www.tranberg.com/products.asp?C=177&iMin=14&m=
> http://www.seematz.de/
> ...


Cool find! This is what I was talking about. Are these type of search lights restricted to the public that we don't see them in hands of flashaholics?


----------



## rhodiuman (Apr 25, 2013)

They are probably not restricted to govt purchase only.
However it's doubtful if many people approach one of those companies "off the street" to purchase a searchlight designed for large vessels costing in the low to mid 5 figure range.


----------

